# lake Rupert



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

stopped by lake Rupert today but we did not have any fishing gear with us , first time we have ever been there and fell in love with the quiteness, my question is are there any decent fish in there Especially cats but we like to fish for any thing that bites lol not wanting anyones secret spots or any thing just a basic discription and il gladly give a report next weekend after we get done fishing there, we will be fishing from a boat so hopfully we catch somthing !!! lol


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

They have catfish tournys there but I havent fished it in many yrs theres good size northerns in there and saugeye ,walleye crappie bass in that lake upper end is really shallow may not be now with the rain we just had tho


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

there is usually bass tourneys there. always busy when i go, have a camp close. Used to be a good hidy hole. but its overfished. we used to seek crappie/gills. every trip for last 6 or so years has been a waste of time.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

No Northerns, hasn't been stocked w/northern's for 25+ years. Good for filletable bluegill and eater channel cats.


----------

